# *looksaround*



## WilliamBradley

for those who ere interested, I took some pix of me,
but I'm not posting them on here cause I don't wanna start a fight so, if u'd like to see them, pm me :smile:


----------



## losts0ul916

Can I see them?!?


----------



## sweet lu




----------



## losts0ul916

You are the reason I come on P-Fury everyday WB. UmMm, thank you for the pictures.


----------



## RhomZilla

I wannas see pics... that is if your a chick.


----------



## losts0ul916

RhomZilla said:


> I wannas see pics... that is if your a chick.


 She is RZ. Hubba Hubba!


----------



## kouma

damn I didn't think it was you on the bed, cute!!


----------



## sweet lu

kouma said:


> damn I didn't think it was you on the bed, cute!!












beautifulness is burning my eyes :laugh:

you are very pretty


----------



## RhomZilla

Im impressed!!!!







Your very attractive and jaw dropping.


----------



## Void

lol id like to know how many pm's she gets after this thread is done


----------



## losts0ul916

Can I be the "FIRST" member of your Fan Club if you ever do decide to start one up Olympia? :smile:


----------



## 521 1N5

ms natt must not be on.


----------



## WilliamBradley

losts0ul916 said:


> Can I be the "FIRST" member of your Fan Club if you ever do decide to start one up Olympia? :smile:


 oh well... yeah.


----------



## J_TREAT911

may i see the pictures also? please? :smile:


----------



## 94NDTA

How old are you? pix are good!


----------



## WilliamBradley

94NDTA said:


> How old are you? pix are good!


 turning 19 on may...
I'm gettng old


----------



## J_TREAT911

you look great! wow glad to see we have sexy women roaming around on our board. i got to admit, p-fury has the hottest women on any board that i have been apart of


----------



## 14_blast

Ciao Bella!

I love Italian gals


----------



## sweet lu

WilliamBradley said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the "FIRST" member of your Fan Club if you ever do decide to start one up Olympia? :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> oh well... yeah.
Click to expand...

 i call second

we shall be the "we love hot girls club" or "WLHGC"


----------



## DrewBoOty

lets see em damnit!


----------



## rbP NUT

yeah me too.lol


----------



## mantis

shoulda just posted 'em, your not gonna start any fights









mugshot thread?


----------



## mattmatt123

can i see plz i would like to see


----------



## CKY

Send me the pics as well


----------



## Caseman

Can i see the pics?!


----------



## Xenon

dude, if they dont have nudity, post those suckers!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

WilliamBradley said:


> I don't wanna start a fight


 By showing your pics?!







I dont get it :sad:


----------



## scarfish

Italian women are the world's greatest lovers, show me what I'm missing.


----------



## losts0ul916

I have Olympia's pictures. I will post upon her return.


----------



## Xenon

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna start a fight
> 
> 
> 
> By showing your pics?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get it :sad:
Click to expand...

 she has been harrassed before.


----------



## Honda99_300ex

Xenon said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna start a fight
> 
> 
> 
> By showing your pics?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get it :sad:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she has been harrassed before.
Click to expand...











Screw the harrassers :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Hm, im wondering how many people HAVE asked you to PM your picture. I'll guess i'll add to that list. May i have a look at it?

- PFC John M. Phan


----------



## khuzhong

i am open to an online affair..








J/K


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

WB- Just post your pic. Easier on you than trying to keep up with the posts in this thread.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

RhomZilla said:


> Im impressed!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your very attractive and jaw dropping.


 why do men go brain damage after they see a beautiful woman???


----------



## Winkyee

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im impressed!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your very attractive and jaw dropping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do men go brain damage after they see a beautiful woman???:rock:
Click to expand...

 It's really not brain damage, it's more of a case of out minds being hijacked.
We've little or no control once this happens.








It must be something in our genes


----------



## WilliamBradley

weel I've just seen how many pms I got and I got scared so...

since u gave me the ok for that, here they are


----------



## Alexraptor

ouch... my eyes just popped out









daaayyaaam you are erm............ Perfection herself maybe?


----------



## DrewBoOty

not bad


----------



## Alexraptor

who took the pics btw?


----------



## WilliamBradley

Markosaur said:


> who took the pics btw?


 a friend of mine.........


----------



## DrewBoOty

post moar.


----------



## ANDY375HH




----------



## rbP NUT

nice pictures william bradley, whats that on your arm? a dragon?


----------



## 14_blast

Olympia, there's only one thing wrong with your pics......I'm not in them j/k


----------



## iNfecTion

Nice love the pics


----------



## Genin

nice pictures







the tattoo is a nice touch.

Joe


----------



## crazyklown89

......I love you :laugh:

hehe just kidding

Oh and Olympia

FERRARI RULES!


----------



## DrewBoOty

crazyklown89 said:


> ......I love you :laugh:
> 
> hehe just kidding
> 
> Oh and Olympia
> 
> FERRARI RULES!


 thats a lamborghini.


----------



## mpdt

How old are you? I want to make sure that what I am thinking is legal.


----------



## Alexraptor

well at least if i am thinking the same thing i think your thinking i know that ts at least legal for me


----------



## losts0ul916

WilliamBradley said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> who took the pics btw?
> 
> 
> 
> a friend of mine.........
Click to expand...

 That lucky bastard.


----------



## Alexraptor

losts0ul916 said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> who took the pics btw?
> 
> 
> 
> a friend of mine.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lucky bastard.
Click to expand...

How do u know it wasent a she?


----------



## losts0ul916

Markosaur said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> who took the pics btw?
> 
> 
> 
> a friend of mine.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lucky bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do u know it wasent a she?
Click to expand...

 That lucky whore!


----------



## crazyklown89

Drew said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......I love you :laugh:
> 
> hehe just kidding
> 
> Oh and Olympia
> 
> FERRARI RULES!
> 
> 
> 
> thats a lamborghini.
Click to expand...

 Uh duh. That's why I said Ferrari in the first place....ferraris better than lambo. a 575 Bashcetta(not sure on spelling but it's also known as a maranello) will tear apart a Murcielago...that and Ferrari's look nicer.


----------



## Innes

WilliamBradley said:


> weel I've just seen how many pms I got and I got scared so...
> 
> since u gave me the ok for that, here they are


----------



## losts0ul916

WB has my vote for MOTM & POTM for January.


----------



## Kory

Nice pic's


----------



## Alexraptor

losts0ul916 said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> who took the pics btw?
> 
> 
> 
> a friend of mine.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lucky bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do u know it wasent a she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lucky whore!
Click to expand...

 how do you know he/she was a whore/bastard?

Whore: Sells body for sex
Bastard: a person born out of wedlock


----------



## hays98

:nod:


----------



## No0dles

hope my GF doesnt see this







JK

you are very pretty!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

i do have a question......thats not a normal pose for a camera. May i ask what the real motivation behind this picture was for or is?

Its not a bad picture though, you are quite beautiful in the picture, its just the pose you're doing....very seductive.

- John M. Phan


----------



## StuartDanger

hubba hubba

no offence but i think my pictures are better.


----------



## WilliamBradley

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i do have a question......thats not a normal pose for a camera. May i ask what the real motivation behind this picture was for or is?
> 
> Its not a bad picture though, you are quite beautiful in the picture, its just the pose you're doing....very seductive.
> 
> - John M. Phan


nothing particular...we were just havaing fun..

:smile:


----------



## jackburton

yeh there ok


----------



## WilliamBradley

jackburton said:


> yeh there ok


 what?


----------



## Alexraptor

ye could seduce me any day


----------



## Death in #'s

to buetiful for words so heres a







for you
because i think i







you


----------



## 14_blast

> WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 18 2004, 02:27 AM
> QUOTE (USMC*sPiKeY* @ Jan 18 2004, 07:42 AM)
> i do have a question......thats not a normal pose for a camera. May i ask what the real motivation behind this picture was for or is?
> 
> Its not a bad picture though, you are quite beautiful in the picture, its just the pose you're doing....very seductive.
> 
> - John M. Phan
> 
> nothing particular...we were just havaing fun..


Olympia, define "...havaing(sic) fun..."


----------



## DrewBoOty

crazyklown89 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......I love you :laugh:
> 
> hehe just kidding
> 
> Oh and Olympia
> 
> FERRARI RULES!
> 
> 
> 
> thats a lamborghini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh duh. That's why I said Ferrari in the first place....ferraris better than lambo. a 575 Bashcetta(not sure on spelling but it's also known as a maranello) will tear apart a Murcielago...that and Ferrari's look nicer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alexraptor




----------



## WilliamBradley

Drew said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......I love you :laugh:
> 
> hehe just kidding
> 
> Oh and Olympia
> 
> FERRARI RULES!
> 
> 
> 
> thats a lamborghini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh duh. That's why I said Ferrari in the first place....ferraris better than lambo. a 575 Bashcetta(not sure on spelling but it's also known as a maranello) will tear apart a Murcielago...that and Ferrari's look nicer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Lambo's better, trust me,


----------



## Judazzz

WilliamBradley said:


> Lambo's better, trust me,


 Definitely









Check out these beauties:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Judazzz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lambo's better, trust me,:nod:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out these beauties:
Click to expand...

 Thats definitely PIMP status...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

I want one of those, they kick ass!


----------



## WilliamBradley

Judazzz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lambo's better, trust me,:nod:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out these beauties:
Click to expand...









Check this out!


----------



## 14_blast

I might've had a shot at one of those if the dot com industry didn't go bust


----------



## Judazzz

WilliamBradley said:


> Check this out!


Yeah, those cars are awesome









I do prefer the classic models though: maybe not as raw, tough or hardcore, but they beat the new ones effortlessly when it comes to style and beauty.

I mean, can you beat a car like this??


----------



## thePACK

i want the williambradley model...the one that you post wb(the ones of you)...must haul some serious ass...


----------



## Alexraptor

Who cares about cumb cars in this thread?


----------



## Judazzz

Markosaur said:


> Who cares about cumb cars in this thread?


 Appearantly, the object of your desire does...


----------



## WilliamBradley

Judazzz said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about cumb cars in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearantly, the object of your desire does...
Click to expand...

 someone said something about ferraris


----------



## Death in #'s

screw the dam cars

WilliamBradley we need more pics


----------



## crazyklown89

Wait you were just having fun in those pics??

Damn why can't I meet a girl who likes to have fun like that?


----------



## crazyklown89

WilliamBradley said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about cumb cars in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearantly, the object of your desire does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone said something about ferraris
Click to expand...

 Uh, it was that hot guy names kevin....yeah.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Judazzz said:


> Check out these beauties:


After you put 42" platinum dubs, a big-ass sony boombox with power subwoofers and GT-T logo on the side, i'm pretty sure the girls and phone numbers will be stampeding in!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Oh and by the way.....Porsche 911 GT2 is still the best car out there.....AND it'll burn those high-end ferrari's AND Lamborghini's!


----------



## 14_blast

Olympia, would it be too much to ask if you stood in front of ANY car while wearing a bathing suit or bikini...it doesn't even matter if it's a one piece or two piece?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Oh and by the way.....Porsche 911 GT2 is still the best car out there.....AND it'll burn those high-end ferrari's AND Lamborghini's!


 gota agree i got a carrera 4S i was way short to get thegt2 a friend of mine has one its nice....

VROOOMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Xenon

WilliamBradley is like the most popular poster. Every thread she posts gets like 100+ replies. Must be the car pics.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Xenon said:


> WilliamBradley is like the most popular poster. Every thread she posts gets like 100+ replies. Must be the car pics.:laugh:


 Did you see the headlights on her last car shot?







Wooa mami!!!!


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX

cars... women,, thats my combo lmao...

VROOMMMMMMMMM

JUST CAME BACK DAMN COPS WE COULDNT RACE ANY WAY GOOD MORNING IM GOING TO BED


----------



## Scooby

my god, are you for real??? what the hell are you doing on this site LoL


----------



## No0dles

screw the cops you live in mexico, is your beemer slowe than their donkeys and bean karts? hehe JUST KIDDING. i hate when cops break it up. but there's always more street racing left in all of us


----------



## WilliamBradley

OT: a question: when men say "I will call you this evening" what is it that they really mean?
1) I may be calling you this evening if I remember
2) I don't think I will call u this evening
3) Did I really say that?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

WilliamBradley said:


> OT: a question: when men say "I will call you this evening" what is it that they really mean?
> 1) I may be calling you this evening if I remember
> 2) I don't think I will call u this evening
> 3) Did I really say that?


 we'll call if we remember to.....


----------



## 14_blast

I guess it really matters who they are saying it to.

Wow!


----------



## Alexraptor

ack! oh my! oh my! those pic's are great


----------



## Xenon

with you it means they will call you in 10 minutes.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX

No0dLeMicE said:


> screw the cops you live in mexico, is your beemer slowe than their donkeys and bean karts? hehe JUST KIDDING. i hate when cops break it up. but there's always more street racing left in all of us


yeah screw the damn cops im glad i was near by my home when we saw the cops we could fuk em i was at the other side of the freeway but ater we got home damn we saw around 15 patrolls and they arrested around 100 people or more and took around 30 to 40 cars

right now the pigs ( cops) have new patrolls they are kind of tuned for this intances byt with all that sh*t they couldnt arrest us.. lol they are still very slow for my beamer or my carrera 4S


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX

WilliamBradley said:


> OT: a question: when men say "I will call you this evening" what is it that they really mean?
> 1) I may be calling you this evening if I remember
> 2) I don't think I will call u this evening
> 3) Did I really say that?


 you havent gave me your # becase if you do i will call you.....


----------



## rUBY84

I'm sure if you dressed any of us p-fury chicks up we'd look pretty damn good... lol... who am I kidding! WB ya look great - and theres no way I'd ever have the balls to post pix of myself up like that!


----------



## mantis

WB, May I nibble on your neck?


----------



## WilliamBradley

mantis said:


> WB, May I nibble on your neck?


 I removed that blink


----------



## Xenon

rUBY84 said:


> I'm sure if you dressed any of us p-fury chicks up we'd look pretty damn good... lol... who am I kidding! WB ya look great - and theres no way I'd ever have the balls to post pix of myself up like that!


 is this yet another pfury chick?


----------



## RhomZilla

Xenon said:


> rUBY84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if you dressed any of us p-fury chicks up we'd look pretty damn good... lol... who am I kidding! WB ya look great - and theres no way I'd ever have the balls to post pix of myself up like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this yet another pfury chick?
Click to expand...

 Wow.. 2003 is breaking #s for posts, members and PFury chicks.

Show us a pic Ruby!!!


----------



## rbP NUT

you are unusually nice looking WB, its not often i see a girl of your standard. whats your proffession? model?


----------



## WilliamBradley

rbP NUT said:


> you are unusually nice looking WB, its not often i see a girl of your standard. whats your proffession? model?


 I've recently started modeling, I'm on my senior year of high school, I plan to be a movie director
thankyou :smile:


----------



## Alexraptor

what kind of movies i planning on directiong?







lol


----------



## thePACK

only one picture could define you WB:


----------



## Scooby

You gotta stop posting those pics there killing me inside, why do girls have to look so sexy AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## KingJeff

your hot.


----------



## micus

yah man your hot ,,, if only that skirt was like 2 inches higher DAMN , good luck in wut ever u want to do with your life :smile:


----------



## MR.FREEZ

unfukinbelieveable







its to bad you are in italy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

VERY nice WB!


----------



## Xenon

can we officially rename







to :wb: ??????????


----------



## KingJeff

to wb???


----------



## NIKE

yah sure now lets have a thread, show me your wallpaper







NIKE likes it!!


----------



## iNfecTion

Non la cosa buona il suo un pulcino di PFURY, e su alcuni altri fori, perché qui lei sono amati e tutti pensa suo caldo


----------



## WilliamBradley

AdioPunk said:


> Non la cosa buona il suo un pulcino di PFURY, e su alcuni altri fori, perché qui lei sono amati e tutti pensa suo caldo


 i think I got it lol, but you called me warm chicken









who brought this back? I'm getting PMs again


----------



## WilliamBradley

AdioPunk said:


> Non la cosa buona il suo un pulcino di PFURY, e su alcuni altri fori, perché qui lei sono amati e tutti pensa suo caldo


 in english that would be; (wonder which translator u've used







)

"No the good thing is your pfury's chicken and not from any other hole, because here you they're loved, and everyone think aobout your warm temperature









I appreciate it :smile:


----------



## Doviiman

Are you thinking about becoming a Bunny??If not you should!!


----------



## iNfecTion

WilliamBradley said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non la cosa buona il suo un pulcino di PFURY, e su alcuni altri fori, perché qui lei sono amati e tutti pensa suo caldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in english that would be; (wonder which translator u've used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> "No the good thing is your pfury's chicken and not from any other hole, because here you they're loved, and everyone think aobout your warm temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it :smile:
Click to expand...

 Lol yea bout the only thing I can say in italin is how to order stuff at Italian restuarants and ask simple questions :laugh: 
Oh and there the occasional swear word


----------



## 521 1N5

WilliamBradley said:


> I'm getting PMs again


----------



## WilliamBradley

521 1N5 said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting PMs again
Click to expand...

 I meant private messages, not period


----------



## camotekid

Hey, awesome pix!
'Hope for a big career for you on that.









Can I safely say that you're bombshell too?


----------



## WilliamBradley

camotekid said:


> Can I safely say that you're bombshell too?


 ..


----------



## mpdt

I think that Miss WB is become the most popular member we have here at P-Fury.


----------



## 521 1N5

besides 521 1N5 of course... that guy is the man!


----------



## WilliamBradley

521 1N5 said:


> besides 521 1N5 of course... that guy is the man!


 did u take it seriously? :hugsYou:


----------



## 521 1N5

no---note the







icon

nobody will ever take your precious prize of being the most popular member here...don't worry...


----------



## MR HARLEY

521 1N5 said:


> no---note the :laugh: icon
> 
> nobody will ever take your precious prize of being the most popular member here...don't worry...


 You have won the popularity contest.......


----------



## 14_blast

Hey Xenon, Why wasn't Olympia in the running for MOTM?


----------



## Black-Phoenix

everyone forgot to nominate here lol


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias

WilliamBradley said:


> OT: a question: when men say "I will call you this evening" what is it that they really mean?
> 1) I may be calling you this evening if I remember
> 2) I don't think I will call u this evening
> 3) Did I really say that?


 i think this q's answer changes.

if a man says "i will call you this evening" especially to you for me he call you 85% cos you are really pretty beautiful.







i wouldn't miss a chance to talk to you


----------



## Xenon

she wasnt nominated









These pics are old though....I think its time for a refresher....


----------



## KingJeff

yeash! time for new pix


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

14_blast said:


> Hey Xenon, Why wasn't Olympia in the running for MOTM?










Hmm...


----------



## lament configuration

keep'em coming please


----------



## WilliamBradley

anyone interested in my tattoo???


----------



## jackburton

no not really


----------



## losts0ul916

WilliamBradley said:


> anyone interested in my tattoo???

















Uh, yeah.


----------



## lament configuration

wow thats hot!.


----------



## thePACK

very nice dragon art









can i lick it


----------



## KingJeff

tattoo looks nice


----------



## J_TREAT911

that tattoo is alright it goes with your look

any meaning behind it?


----------



## WilliamBradley

J_TREAT911 said:


> that tattoo is alright it goes with your look
> 
> any meaning behind it?


 no particular meaning, I've drawn the head and my best friend the body


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

okies this topic has done its purpose "PLEASe" let me be the last one to post on here and may we never see this topic again its getting old......

and "NO" im not jealous geeeeeeezzzzzz







no offense WB


----------



## RhomZilla

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> okies this topic has done its purpose "PLEASe" let me be the last one to post on here and may we never see this topic again its getting old......
> 
> and "NO" im not jealous geeeeeeezzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense WB










What a hater


----------



## Xenon

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> okies this topic has done its purpose "PLEASe" let me be the last one to post on here and may we never see this topic again its getting old......
> 
> and "NO" im not jealous geeeeeeezzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense WB


 leave it to the woman to come on here and spoil our fun.....


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> okies this topic has done its purpose "PLEASe" let me be the last one to post on here and may we never see this topic again its getting old......
> 
> and "NO" im not jealous geeeeeeezzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense WB


I agree the topic is kinda getting old... No offense to WB or All of the guys who have pinned a pic of her up in your bathroom but lets move on. *WB is steaming hot, some people need a hobby, point seen NEXT SUBJECT*:rock:


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: if u people are tired of reading it stop clicking on the post and ignore it


----------



## WilliamBradley

Death in # said:


> if u people are tired of reading it stop clicking on the post and ignore it


 haha ditto, lol


----------



## Xenon

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> I agree the topic is kinda getting old... No offense to WB or All of the guys who have pinned a pic of her up in your bathroom but lets move on.


 Is PFury forcing you to click this topic title?


----------



## Death in #'s

WilliamBradley said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: if u people are tired of reading it stop clicking on the post and ignore it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha ditto, lol
Click to expand...









whats up with the







well i guess







back att ya


----------



## CraigStables

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> okies this topic has done its purpose "PLEASe" let me be the last one to post on here and may we never see this topic again its getting old......
> 
> and "NO" im not jealous geeeeeeezzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense WB
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the topic is kinda getting old... No offense to WB or All of the guys who have pinned a pic of her up in your bathroom but lets move on. *WB is steaming hot, some people need a hobby, point seen NEXT SUBJECT*:rock:
Click to expand...

 Why click on it then...just ignore it!

Some people.....


----------



## 521 1N5

I think this thread needs some nakedness.


----------



## micus

yah nakedness is cool, and how can u get tired of seeing a hot italian girl in sexy poses ohh yah and i agree with the post ontop of mine with the naked ness


----------



## ProdigalMarine

micus said:


> yah nakedness is cool, and how can u get tired of seeing a hot italian girl in sexy poses ohh yah and i agree with the post ontop of mine with the naked ness


 see there's something called ###########! you can rent these at your nearest MVC stores and watch these "photos" move and make noise.....however, if you were WB's boyfriend, you wouldn't need this MVC store at all.....WB, if you have a bf, he's a lucky dick!


----------



## RhomZilla

micus said:


> yah nakedness is cool, and how can u get tired of seeing a hot italian girl in sexy poses ohh yah and i agree with the post ontop of mine with the naked ness


I rather see sumthin different... how about jumping jacks, doing yoga, or even a head spin??? Hey, its different... and im sure alot of other folks would agree seeing a chick do that


----------



## MR HARLEY

anymore pics of cherrielipz?

No offense Rhom......


----------



## Hypergenix

14_blast said:


> Olympia, there's only one thing wrong with your pics......I'm not in them j/k


----------



## marco

cool pictures. and its funny how the people who are tired of seeing your pics are all females. you jelious brauds. i think you look solid.
take it easy eah.

Marco Romita


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

marco said:


> cool pictures. and its funny how the people who are tired of seeing your pics are all females. you jelious brauds. i think you look solid.
> take it easy eah.
> 
> Marco Romita


 Jealous broads?!









What does she have that we'd be jealous of?! Id really like to know that one!


----------



## marco

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> okies this topic has done its purpose "PLEASe" let me be the last one to post on here and may we never see this topic again its getting old......
> 
> and "NO" im not jealous geeeeeeezzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense WB
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the topic is kinda getting old... No offense to WB or All of the guys who have pinned a pic of her up in your bathroom but lets move on. *WB is steaming hot, some people need a hobby, point seen NEXT SUBJECT*:rock:
Click to expand...

 .................


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

So if you get tired of seeing and reading the same thing over and over its considered jealousy?! _Hmm..._


----------



## WilliamBradley

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So if you get tired of seeing and reading the same thing over and over its considered jealousy?! _Hmm..._


 AGAIN: do not read it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Xenon said:


> MyFishEatStrayCatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the topic is kinda getting old... No offense to WB or All of the guys who have pinned a pic of her up in your bathroom but lets move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Is PFury forcing you to click this topic title?
Click to expand...

 Thats funny cuz thats the same thing everyone tried to tell another member when he complained about particular threads.


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz

marco said:


> cool pictures. and its funny how the people who are tired of seeing your pics are all females. you jelious brauds. i think you look solid.
> take it easy eah.
> 
> Marco Romita


 Hey little man, your momma was not calling me a female last night... Actually I don't think those were considered words... Now if you want the reason this thread is a splinter to my eyes, here it is. The duration of the thread is all one thing guys drooling over a girl, halfway across the world from most of you that you'll likely never see in real life. What's funny is a gorgeous girl with a nice rack and rule the world and you all know it. I guess the point I'm trying to make is your being an embarassment to mankind. I have a fiance that I'm madly in love with, and even I think this girl is one fine italian chick, she's even my type. But jesus christ you people only need to tell her she's beautiful once and quit making fools of yourselves, you remind me of freshmen back in highschool trying to get some...


----------



## CraigStables

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool pictures. and its funny how the people who are tired of seeing your pics are all females. you jelious brauds. i think you look solid.
> take it easy eah.
> 
> Marco Romita
> 
> 
> 
> Hey little man, your momma was not calling me a female last night... Actually I don't think those were considered words... Now if you want the reason this thread is a splinter to my eyes, here it is. The duration of the thread is all one thing guys drooling over a girl, halfway across the world from most of you that you'll likely never see in real life. What's funny is a gorgeous girl with a nice rack and rule the world and you all know it. I guess the point I'm trying to make is your being an embarassment to mankind. I have a fiance that I'm madly in love with, and even I think this girl is one fine italian chick, she's even my type. But jesus christ you people only need to tell her she's beautiful once and quit making fools of yourselves, you remind me of freshmen back in highschool trying to get some...
Click to expand...

 if people want to make a fool of themselves (in your opinion) then let them go ahead and do it! Who the hell are you to tell them otherwise?

If it offends you so much takes most peoples advice that have posted and dont bother reading it, Im sure you'll get over the embarrasment it has caused to you and mankind as a whole....


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz

CraigStables said:


> MyFishEatStrayCatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marco said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool pictures. and its funny how the people who are tired of seeing your pics are all females. you jelious brauds. i think you look solid.
> take it easy eah.
> 
> Marco Romita
> 
> 
> 
> Hey little man, your momma was not calling me a female last night... Actually I don't think those were considered words... Now if you want the reason this thread is a splinter to my eyes, here it is. The duration of the thread is all one thing guys drooling over a girl, halfway across the world from most of you that you'll likely never see in real life. What's funny is a gorgeous girl with a nice rack and rule the world and you all know it. I guess the point I'm trying to make is your being an embarassment to mankind. I have a fiance that I'm madly in love with, and even I think this girl is one fine italian chick, she's even my type. But jesus christ you people only need to tell her she's beautiful once and quit making fools of yourselves, you remind me of freshmen back in highschool trying to get some...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if people want to make a fool of themselves (in your opinion) then let them go ahead and do it! Who the hell are you to tell them otherwise?
> 
> If it offends you so much takes most peoples advice that have posted and dont bother reading it, Im sure you'll get over the embarrasment it has caused to you and mankind as a whole....
Click to expand...

You know what you're right I'll just stay out here, I'll let you grow a pair on your own... Don't worry it won't be long after you start sprouting hairs that you'll stop humping everything in sight...


----------



## CraigStables

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> You know what you're right I'll just stay out here, I'll let you grow a pair on your own...


 If you actually look back over the topic you'll see I havent been one of the ones posting..I just dont see why you had to come in here saying to close it when there is no need!


----------



## Xenon

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> You know what you're right I'll just stay out here, I'll let you grow a pair on your own... Don't worry it won't be long after you start sprouting hairs that you'll stop humping everything in sight...


 dude, chill out.....


----------



## CraigStables

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> You know what you're right I'll just stay out here, I'll let you grow a pair on your own... Don't worry it won't be long after you start sprouting hairs that you'll stop humping everything in sight...



















I do hope so


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

WilliamBradley said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you get tired of seeing and reading the same thing over and over its considered jealousy?! _Hmm..._
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN: do not read it
Click to expand...

 Re-read the reason why I said what I said. I was not bitching about the content of the thread...simply stating the fact that just because a member gets tired of the same thing over and over, it shouldnt be considered jealousy.


----------



## dracofish

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you get tired of seeing and reading the same thing over and over its considered jealousy?! _Hmm..._
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN: do not read it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re-read the reason why I said what I said. I was not bitching about the content of the thread...simply stating the fact that just because a member gets tired of the same thing over and over, it shouldnt be considered jealousy.
Click to expand...

 Oh, but Karen, because you're a female, you HAVE to be jealous, right?


----------



## garybusey

hahah Ok, here's My 2 Cents. I agree it is Hilarious Almost every guy is all Over this William Bradley. I mean MyFishEatStrayCatz, nailed it, she IS IN ITALY, Stop flirting with her guys, your wasting your time, flirt with the girls that are within a square mile of you, Much better success rate. HOWEVER, if people are stupid enough to continue it... Hey its their Problem, I find it HILARIOUS, very High School Esque....... Makes me VERY GLAD I'm done high school....


----------



## 521 1N5

skirts kick ass!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

dracofish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you get tired of seeing and reading the same thing over and over its considered jealousy?! _Hmm..._
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN: do not read it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re-read the reason why I said what I said. I was not bitching about the content of the thread...simply stating the fact that just because a member gets tired of the same thing over and over, it shouldnt be considered jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but Karen, because you're a female, you HAVE to be jealous, right?
Click to expand...

 Quite funny when you think about it. Being a jealous over a member's pics on a fish board...







Didnt know it was possible :sad:


----------



## RhomZilla

Ms_Nattereri said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool pictures. and its funny how the people who are tired of seeing your pics are all females. you jelious brauds. i think you look solid.
> take it easy eah.
> 
> Marco Romita
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous broads?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does she have that we'd be jealous of?! Id really like to know that one!
Click to expand...

 Would I be considered a jealous broad if I feel the fire of this thread has gone out a loong time ago, and the only reason why I've returned was because of the high volume of debate going on around????









And as confident on what MS. Natt said... what does she (and all the others) need to get jealous of??


----------



## thePACK

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool pictures. and its funny how the people who are tired of seeing your pics are all females. you jelious brauds. i think you look solid.
> take it easy eah.
> 
> Marco Romita
> 
> 
> 
> Hey little man, your momma was not calling me a female last night... Actually I don't think those were considered words... Now if you want the reason this thread is a splinter to my eyes, here it is. The duration of the thread is all one thing guys drooling over a girl, halfway across the world from most of you that you'll likely never see in real life. What's funny is a gorgeous girl with a nice rack and rule the world and you all know it. I guess the point I'm trying to make is your being an embarassment to mankind. I have a fiance that I'm madly in love with, and even I think this girl is one fine italian chick, she's even my type. But jesus christ you people only need to tell her she's beautiful once and quit making fools of yourselves, you remind me of freshmen back in highschool trying to get some...
Click to expand...

 and your point is?? guys will be guys...don't like.. don't click on the link...very simple...


----------



## CraigStables

garybusey said:


> hahah Ok, here's My 2 Cents. I agree it is Hilarious Almost every guy is all Over this William Bradley. I mean MyFishEatStrayCatz, nailed it, she IS IN ITALY, Stop flirting with her guys, your wasting your time, flirt with the girls that are within a square mile of you, Much better success rate. HOWEVER, if people are stupid enough to continue it... Hey its their Problem, I find it HILARIOUS, very High School Esque....... Makes me VERY GLAD I'm done high school....


 Like I said to the other guy aswell, who are you to comment on what other members of this board do?

If they want to have a bit of fun flirting over the net, or basically saying how fine WB looks (which she does







) then they can, and shouldnt expect comments from people like you!

Dont like or agree with it then fine...but your not forced to sit infront of your computer, come onto P-Fury, come into the lounge, and click on this thread!

Get over it!


----------



## garybusey

CraigStables said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah Ok, here's My 2 Cents. I agree it is Hilarious Almost every guy is all Over this William Bradley. I mean MyFishEatStrayCatz, nailed it, she IS IN ITALY, Stop flirting with her guys, your wasting your time, flirt with the girls that are within a square mile of you, Much better success rate. HOWEVER, if people are stupid enough to continue it... Hey its their Problem, I find it HILARIOUS, very High School Esque....... Makes me VERY GLAD I'm done high school....
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said to the other guy aswell, who are you to comment on what other members of this board do?
> 
> If they want to have a bit of fun flirting over the net, or basically saying how fine WB looks (which she does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) then they can, and shouldnt expect comments from people like you!
> 
> Dont like or agree with it then fine...but your not forced to sit infront of your computer, come onto P-Fury, come into the lounge, and click on this thread!
> 
> Get over it!
Click to expand...

 Next Time read what I Said, Then Form a Response, Not the other way around. I SAID, I've got no prob with it, I just think you guys are pathetic Thats all!


----------



## 521 1N5

I think we all just want to help out WB...she wants attention and we give it to her...

so we are actually helping out a member! why stop a good thing?

:smile:


----------



## Xenon

garybusey said:


> I SAID, I've got no prob with it, I just think you guys are pathetic Thats all!


 you guys just love to invent drama.

Again, if its so pathetic, dont click the f*cking link.


----------



## CraigStables

Xenon said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SAID, I've got no prob with it, I just think you guys are pathetic Thats all!
> 
> 
> 
> you guys just love to invent drama.
> 
> Again, if its so pathetic, dont click the f*cking link.
Click to expand...


----------



## KingJeff

Xenon said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SAID, I've got no prob with it, I just think you guys are pathetic Thats all!
> 
> 
> 
> you guys just love to invent drama.
> 
> Again, if its so pathetic, dont click the f*cking link.
Click to expand...

 I agree


----------



## nismo driver

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Oh and by the way.....Porsche 911 GT2 is still the best car out there.....AND it'll burn those high-end ferrari's AND Lamborghini's!


 911 gt2 isnt exactly lower end than ferrari's and Lamborghini's

but the mitsubishi Evo 8 is alot less expensive and just about as fast..


----------



## sweet lu

Xenon said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SAID, I've got no prob with it, I just think you guys are pathetic Thats all!
> 
> 
> 
> you guys just love to invent drama.
> 
> Again, if its so pathetic, dont click the f*cking link.
Click to expand...

 eew

Xenon said a curse word









i like wb i think she is pretty but hey man flirting is flirting and it is what guys will do in desparate times


----------



## garybusey

Xenon said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SAID, I've got no prob with it, I just think you guys are pathetic Thats all!
> 
> 
> 
> you guys just love to invent drama.
> 
> Again, if its so pathetic, dont click the f*cking link.
Click to expand...

 Again READ WHAT I POSTED. Cmon Man, At no time was I "inventing Drama", read my prvious post...


----------



## WilliamBradley

521 1N5 said:


> I think we all just want to help out WB...she wants attention and we give it to her...
> 
> so we are actually helping out a member! why stop a good thing?
> 
> :smile:


 Ohh yeah how could I live without your attention


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all just want to help out WB...she wants attention and we give it to her...
> 
> so we are actually helping out a member! why stop a good thing?
> 
> :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah how could I live without your attention :laugh:
Click to expand...

Seems you cant live without everybody else's either...


----------



## Scooby

Attention eh? i didn't even bother reading 90% of this thread as posting pics turned into a postothon of nothing, haha still semi funny... alot of stuff to read...


----------



## WilliamBradley

well, I think this should be closed now
*calls xenon*


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> well, I think this should be closed now
> *calls xenon*


 Figures ....cant take the heat....


----------



## WilliamBradley

MR HARLEY said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I think this should be closed now
> *calls xenon*
> 
> 
> 
> Figures ....cant take the heat....
Click to expand...

 of course, why should I worry about it?
whatever


----------



## 521 1N5

MR HARLEY said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I think this should be closed now
> *calls xenon*
> 
> 
> 
> Figures ....cant take the heat....
Click to expand...











closing threads gets them even more attention!


----------



## 14_blast

Olympia, Can you post new pics before Xenon closes this?


----------



## Xenon

WilliamBradley said:


> well, I think this should be closed now
> *calls xenon*


 your wish is my command.


----------



## Xenon

oops, forgot to close


----------



## MR HARLEY

Blast ..pm me ...I got what you need...


----------



## 521 1N5

you love it don't you!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla

sweet lu said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys just love to invent drama.
> 
> Again, if its so pathetic, dont click the f*cking link.
> 
> 
> 
> eew
> 
> Xenon said a curse word
Click to expand...

 Thats nothing.. you should see what he says in chatrooms!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

garybusey said:


> hahah Ok, here's My 2 Cents. I agree it is Hilarious Almost every guy is all Over this William Bradley.


 correction......EVERY guy wants to nail this italian chick except me! i dont need WB's toned, sexy, soft, beautiful, young




























....ah, f**k it, who cares! I NEED YOU WB!!! I WANT TO BOINK TILL THERES NO TOMORROW!!!!!!!!








:bleh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

WilliamBradley said:


> well, I think this should be closed now
> *calls xenon*


 Theres nothing that justify's this thread to be closed. Sorry.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Theres nothing that justify's this thread to be closed. Sorry.


 yes there is! Its an ORM (operational risk management) here! web auditors can think we're running an online bordello and they'll shut down p-fury and then POOF! mikey gets arrested for harboring [email protected] on his website! Goddamn you G-men! Goddamn you!!!!


----------



## adamc07

Damn WilliamBradley, you're sexy. I can't wait to go to Italy,


----------



## rUBY84

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres nothing that justify's this thread to be closed. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> yes there is! Its an ORM (operational risk management) here! web auditors can think we're running an online bordello and they'll shut down p-fury and then POOF! mikey gets arrested for harboring [email protected] on his website! Goddamn you G-men! Goddamn you!!!!
Click to expand...









how are WB's pics pornographic? Shes wearin clothes!


----------



## CraigStables

Are people forgetting she was asked to post pictures up?!

Leave the poor girl alone....loads of other people have posted pics up on this site and arent called attention seekers, but just because she got a lot of replies (and for good reason







) she is labelled an attention seeker!!


----------



## WilliamBradley

CraigStables said:


> ....loads of other people have posted pics up on this site and arent called attention seekers, but just because she got a lot of replies (and for good reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) she is labelled an attention seeker!!


 my thoughts exacly


----------



## 521 1N5

WilliamBradley said:


> my thoughts exacly


 this thread was close to dying..almost to page 2...

and you bumped it right back to the top!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Attention w___e


----------



## Xenon




----------

